# muscles used doing an ollie



## baseline6 (Mar 12, 2009)

So I been practiceing my ollie on a weekly basis and I'm starting to get sore on the front side of my hips. I think its my hip flexor muscle group but I'm not so sure. Anyhow does anybody know what muscles are used when doing an onllie? And can anybody offer some advice on some exersizes techniques that will improve my ollie? I can pop my board up pretty good but I'm not getting as high as id like to be.


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

What I do in the summer is just get a really big carpet like 10' by 10' put it somewhere and practice ollies and butters. Id say just do that and if you really want to get good at ollies just ollie over and over and your muscles will build. And your strapped into your board too so its lots of fun when you cant snowboard. Just make sure you dont fall off the carpet haha


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

front side of your hips anatomically? yea, then it would be your flexors, otherwise, if its the part of your hip that faces the front of your board it'll be your hip abductors. As for working those muscles, you don't need to specifically target them, because you'll be hitting them with any decent training program


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2009)

CORE abdominals and legs.


----------



## baseline6 (Mar 12, 2009)

cool well im doing a pretty good amount of cardio running and swimming so my core is getting a hard workout. i just wanted to know if there was anything i can do to improve my ollie's height


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

baseline6 said:


> cool well im doing a pretty good amount of cardio running and swimming so my core is getting a hard workout. i just wanted to know if there was anything i can do to improve my ollie's height


running and swimming don't do much for your core. Swimming is for sure better, but its best to specifically target all of the muscles of your core. As for improving your ollie's height, work with lots of leg plyometrics to increase your explosiveness, and thus your vertical


----------

